# I might have over done it this year



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have about 60 bait hives ready to go for swarming season which should start next week and run into June. The big question, if for the fifth year in a row there has been a huge die off, how many swarms will the be out? I can not justify paying $75 or more for packages that will likely be dead next winter. Many locals are again experiencing 50 -100% losses. For the last five years I am no longer a BeeKEEPER, but more of a BeeCATCHER. Because our season is so long, some of our catches can produce a super of crop. I hope to sell successful wine box catches, which are fitted with poor frames or foundationless frames. The other 35 will be for re-stock. Another question...is my cost of building traps and catching the swarms less than the cost of packages? 
BTW - the 300 gallon bottling tank up on the shelf is for sale, oldie but goody.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Is the bottling tank heated ?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

HONEYDEW said:


> Is the bottling tank heated ?


No. Sloped bottom, 2" threads, gate and ball valve available.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Correction - it is a 300 GALLON tank.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

odfrank said:


> if for the fifth year in a row there has been a huge die off, how many swarms will the be out? I can not justify paying $75 or more for packages that will likely be dead next winter. Many locals are again experiencing 50 -100% losses.


What you're saying is that your massive bee dieoffs over the last 5 years are with caught swarms from beekeepers suffering massive dieoffs? I'm sure there's more to do with it, but did you ever requeen those swarms with queens from better stocks? Maybe from Old Sol or someone like that who is working on varroa and disease resistance?


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey! Go bigger or Go home! Looks like you're heading into a great year.



Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

50% looks like the norm around here so far this spring.love to have all those bate hives.good luck to you.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Michael Palmer said:


> What you're saying is that your massive bee dieoffs over the last 5 years are with caught swarms from beekeepers suffering massive dieoffs?


That's what my bait hive hosts always ask, "Where do you think these swarms came from?" I of course have no idea where they came from and I have no idea what percent are feral and what percent are from domestic hives. One site caught ten, some of which seemed very hybrid to me, from queen breeders, and they suffered a 100% loss this winter at one site, but 100% survival at another. I am seeing no correlations on which to make an opinion on what determines survival or failure. Some must come from trees, which would seem to have been survivors for at least two years.

>did you ever requeen those swarms with queens from better stocks?
Many of these look like SuperMan hives well into winter, and then poof. I doubt there is stock that resists whatever is killing them.


----------

